# Feminized seeds. Your opinion?



## 50bud (Jul 31, 2013)

I hear some people say that you might as well order normal/regular seeds as opposed to feminized one's? I hear feminized seeds are either prone to hermie or are simply regular seeds that are over-priced in order to make more profit? Just needing some opinions.. Looking at ordering from greenhouse seeds, not sure on strain yet: maybe big bang & pure kush or super bud.. Can anyone give their experience, particularly from greenhouse feminized seeds but all  banks would be appreciated.. If they are truly feminized, the extra $ would be worth it.. Thanks!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 31, 2013)

Ive run many fems in the past without any hermies...   Ive had a handful of plants herm that were reg beans...   Its really comes down to quality genetics and the breeder...    I have never really found a great keeper from 
Greenhouse's seeds...    Any reason your leaning towards their seeds?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 31, 2013)

I've run 9 fems so far.. first grow, 2 tents.. no herms and all fem's. I'm not running 12 regs. We'll see how it goes, but so far I like the idea of fems.


----------



## gorickyourself (Jul 31, 2013)

I use dinafem,there the o.es l had the taproot show after 24hrs,Good Luck!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 31, 2013)

My G13 - Blue OG had tap root, planted and first true leaves in less than 36 hours. All 5 turned out to be female.  

Just to give a more in depth thought :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 31, 2013)

It is more about personal preference.  I am not a big fan of fem seeds.  The only hermies that I have gotten were from bag seed when I didn't know any better and fems.  I had a seed run ruined because of a rogue hermie from a freebie fem seed.

Fems are getting better and some of the breeders have pretty stable strains.  However, IMO, they will still be more prone to hermy if stressed.  I don't know of any breeders trying to pass off reg seeds as fems.

I am also curious how you picked the breeder and the strains that you did?  I have never grown any of these so can offer no advise on strain.  But like JAAM, I have not found anything from Greenhouse seeds that I thought was very special.  Are you sure you want to grow all couch-lock indicas?


----------



## 50bud (Jul 31, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It is more about personal preference.  I am not a big fan of fem seeds.  The only hermies that I have gotten were from bag seed when I didn't know any better and fems.  I had a seed run ruined because of a rogue hermie from a freebie fem seed.
> 
> Fems are getting better and some of the breeders have pretty stable strains.  However, IMO, they will still be more prone to hermy if stressed.  I don't know of any breeders trying to pass off reg seeds as fems.
> 
> I am also curious how you picked the breeder and the strains that you did?  I have never grown any of these so can offer no advise on strain.  But like JAAM, I have not found anything from Greenhouse seeds that I thought was very special.  Are you sure you want to grow all couch-lock indicas?


No real reason honestly, heard somewhere a while back that greenhouse had good genetics. Doesn't mean it's true of course, what breeders would you all recommend? Yes, THG a couchlock stone would be ideal, however, I am considering a good sativa/indica hybrid and/or an indica dominant strain for my first grow. Sativas are great sometimes, but can cause anxiety for me if I over-do them.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 31, 2013)

Its hard to recommend breeders to you unless you know what your specifically looking for...  and budget is a big factor as well....

I would give DNA & Reserva Privada 2 thumbs up in my book if your looking for reg or fem beans...    start browsing breeders and if you see sumthing you like make a thread and see if anyone here has experience with them before you buy...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 31, 2013)

I am partial to Mandala, Satori in particular.  However, that is not a couch-lock strain and may make you anxious,. if you are not an "experienced smoker".  If you are looking for fems, Dinafem has a good rep.  

I am more of a sativa gal, but I did like Gravedigger from Leprechaun Seeds.


----------



## Locked (Jul 31, 2013)

I agree with JAAM....DNA and Reserve Privada (They are basically the same company) have great Dank Fem Strains. I have never had a hermie from fem beans. I did have a male from a supposed fem bean once but it was a freebie from attitude.


----------



## 50bud (Jul 31, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I agree with JAAM....DNA and Reserve Privada (They are basically the same company) have great Dank Fem Strains. I have never had a hermie from fem beans. I did have a male from a supposed fem bean once but it was a freebie from attitude.


Thank you all for the suggestions, I will check those out. I want to go the fem route because my space is limited, my budget is also limited but splurging an extra 20 or 30 isn't out of the question. THG, it's not so much the anxious feeling of sativas that cause the anxiety, sometimes they cause my heart to race a bit and that just messes with me. I will post here again later when I come across something that sounds appealing to see if anyone has tried it out yet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 31, 2013)

I have high blood pressure, so watch things like a racing heart, but don't find that the Satori makes me feel that way.  I just makes me want to get up and do things (I'm old and need a kick start in the mornings).  It makes me happy, too.  It is my favorite strain.


----------



## Melvan (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll never run fems again, I am sworn off forever. I've had tons of herms, both genetically where they show balls in the first 3 weeks, and end stage nanners that I'll never let one in the garden again. 

Problem is that so many breeders are using femmed genetics in their regular beans, that it's almost a crapshoot unless you make the seed yourself.


----------



## 50bud (Jul 31, 2013)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> I'll never run fems again, I am sworn off forever. I've had tons of herms, both genetically where they show balls in the first 3 weeks, and end stage nanners that I'll never let one in the garden again.
> 
> Problem is that so many breeders are using femmed genetics in their regular beans, that it's almost a crapshoot unless you make the seed yourself.


THG-I have a history of high blood pressure as well. That's one reason why it scares me. My BP runs in the pre-hypertension stages, usually around 140/80, so the last thing I need is something to make it worse. I have discovered that indicas actually lower my bp, not just while i'm stoned, but when I'm sober as well. Indica/Sativa hybrids I do fine with, but most sativa dominant bud causes the racing heart effect for me. They also seem to make me MUCH more paranoid as well.

Melvan, thanks for your input. Seems like people have mixed feelings about them, you either love them or hate them I suppose. I think I will give them a try though, if my space wasn't so limited I would just go with regular seeds. I will definitely buy regular seeds in the future though, my plan eventually is to breed so I won't have to buy seeds anymore


----------



## 50bud (Aug 1, 2013)

Thinking about grabbing some fems of DNA Genetics seeds "Rock-lock", anyone tried this hybrid out yet? Sounds great & the price is reasonable. 80/20 Indica/Sativa hybrid with a heady, medicinal, couch-lock high. Also requires little attention & is ideal for novice growers. Sounds amazing & right down my alley! Lol. Also thinking about grabbing a 10 pack of regular White Rhino Nirvana seeds. Perhaps I can find a good male pheno & breed it with my favorite Rock-Lock pheno female? :hubba:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2013)

sweetness...a lil Rock-Rhino cross hehe:hubba:

or Rhino Rock

or Lock Rhino....lol...


----------



## 50bud (Aug 1, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> sweetness...a lil Rock-Rhino cross hehe:hubba:
> 
> or Rhino Rock
> 
> or Lock Rhino....lol...


I like the way "Rhino Rock" sounds. It's got a nice ring to it 

I've seen people have great luck with some of Nirvana's strains, particularly their White Rhino & Northern Lights. I figure for 25 bucks for a pack of 10. You can't go wrong. Especially if I can find one good male pheno, then I won't have to buy seeds for a while


----------



## PokeyPuppy420 (Sep 3, 2013)

50bud said:
			
		

> I hear some people say that you might as well order normal/regular seeds as opposed to feminized one's? I hear feminized seeds are either prone to hermie or are simply regular seeds that are over-priced in order to make more profit? Just needing some opinions.. Looking at ordering from greenhouse seeds, not sure on strain yet: maybe big bang & pure kush or super bud.. Can anyone give their experience, particularly from greenhouse feminized seeds but all  banks would be appreciated.. If they are truly feminized, the extra $ would be worth it.. Thanks!



All technologies get better with age and experience...fem seeds are no different...in years past, there were reports of lots of hermies...not so much today...fem seeds work well as long as you get them from a reputable breeder...which can cost you plenty...but you get what you pay for...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2013)

i dont like fem strains.....many reasons.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2013)

Learn to clone and then you don't have to worry about buying seeds or breeding.  I'm like Mel and TOA--just not a fan of the fems.  It only takes 1 to ruin an entire harvest.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 4, 2013)

I've grown around 10 Fem seeds so far 
In my experience I've had one super Cali-Haze go hermi in last week of flower
And my blueberry headband turned out to be a full male, not pistols anywhere.
So 8 out of 10 were female, some people get these results with regular seeds.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 9, 2013)

I have only had fem beans herm in one grow, but since all of them hermed at the same time and they were different strains I know it was environment and not heredity.  I had been growing under a 430w in a small space and I brainlessly added a 400w during budding, which caused heat stress ---> herms!  Other than that I have never had fem beans herm.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 9, 2013)

It also depends on what kinda space your working with.  If you only have enough room for a couple plants it would, IMO, be better to get fems.  If you have space for say four plants you can get the regs a little cheaper and have fun waiting to see if you get some girls.  Figure at least two will be female out of four.  Jmo


----------



## Blak (Sep 14, 2013)

Fems are the only ones I will buy now. I am allowed to grow 10 plants and like to try different varieties, therefor clones are not for me. Have used lots of them from different seed vendors and never had a hermie. One time though, one of my female Himalayan Gold plants turned out to be a male (Greenhouse seeds)....seeded the whole crop, as I wasn't expecting it and never checked it soon enough. For that reason GHS is off my list. I do like Dinafem seeds.


----------

